# Substrate ideas-how would this look?



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I have the black Eco Complete substrate, and its looking a little... well, boring lately. I was wondering if anyone here has sprinkled blue gravel on top of it, and if it looks good. I am trying to imagine how it would look, but I think it would make the plants and fish pop even more. If you've done it, how thick do you sprinkle it? Just a few here and there, or a bit more heavily? (Not to cover the black completely, just to add a bit of interest is what I'm thinking). Pics would be great too!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm more for a natural looking tank, so I wouldnt do it personally. Maybe some earth tone gravels--tans browns and whites would make things pop more without ruining the natural look, unless that doesnt bother you. It is your tank afterall and you should make it look any way you want.


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I did the ecco complete with blue and a little green,it's looks good, but it all depends what you like I'm wishing I would have gone with sand now


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm for natural as well, so maybe more earthy tones like Summer suggested. But, if you really like fun and funky then go for it! That's the beauty of fish tanks - they are all different.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Looked at two tone light/medium blue gravel today since I was at Petco. Still not sure. Marci, why are you wishing you went with sand? I imagine plants might stay rooted better in sand? That's another problem--I didn't get enough of the Eco Complete, and its only about an inch and a half deep, and my anacharis and water wisteria keep popping out, and its driving me crazy.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Your Anacharis will probably always pop out no matter how deep your substrate is.... it's notorious for doing so, and many of us have had the same problem. I have fairly deep substrate and could NEVER keep the stuff planted. It will do fine floating - if you don't mind it floating around the top.


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

seaecho said:


> Looked at two tone light/medium blue gravel today since I was at Petco. Still not sure. Marci, why are you wishing you went with sand? I imagine plants might stay rooted better in sand? That's another problem--I didn't get enough of the Eco Complete, and its only about an inch and a half deep, and my anacharis and water wisteria keep popping out, and its driving me crazy.


 I wish I would have went for a more natural look.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

If you decide you don't like it after it will be almost impossible to remove. I would rather add larger decor to jazz things up then you can move it around or take it out when you want. I think you'll find as your plants grow in the substrate won't look so boring. Think about something like moss to cover more substrate. But as said if it's what you really want go for it.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I like to browse the aquascape competition entries for ideas. This is the kind of 'natural' style a lot of us are after. I'm not at quite the same level but end up with results I'm happy with.
2011 AGA Aquascaping Contest - Aquatic Garden, 60L ~ 120L
Contest Gallery 2011


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Sand has definetly been my favorite


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I really like the way anacharis looks, and didn't realize others had the same problem with keeping it in the substrate. I decided against the blue substate. I think the black will be more interesting once the plants start growing and getting fuller. Don't know if I'll be successful with my basic LED lighting, but I just ordered a Corkscrew Val, Anubias nana petite (wish I'd gotten two) and a Echinodorus parvifloris tropica sword last night. Going to get some Flourish Root Tabs tomorrow. Can't wait until they get here!


----------

